# Persian: هُلُپ هُلُپ غذا خوردن



## seitt

Greetings,

Do you use هُلُپ هُلُپ غذا خوردن for ‘to wolf one’s food down’ at all, please? Perhaps ‘کوفت کردن’ is commoner?

Somehow this expression makes me think of the old-fashioned slang word هلفدونی (jail) – perhaps they kept them hungry in jail, so manners were thrown to the wind when food became available. It's a good mnemonic, anyway.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

> Do you use هُلُپ هُلُپ غذا خوردن for ‘to wolf one’s food down’ at all, please?



Yes, but it is not so common. Far commoner form of it for eating foods is دو لُپّي ﴿غذا﴾ خوردن and for drinking drinks is هورت كشيدن. The main meaning of هلپ هلپ is "with a high sound". So هلپ هلپ خوردن/نوشيدن mean با ولع و سر و صداي زياد خوردن/نوشيدن.



> Perhaps ‘کوفت کردن’ is commoner


كوفت كردن is coarsely and aggressively form of خوردن (I don't know any equivalent for it in English). For example:

زود غذاتو كوفت كن ديگه!
-----------------
اميدوارم غذايي كه كوفت كردي، توي گلوت گير كنه و خفت كنه




> the old-fashioned slang word هلفدونی (jail)




هلفدوني is not an old-fashioned slang word. It is common at the present too.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, truly most useful.

A correction: ‘with a loud sound’, not ‘with a high sound’. That is, if you mean the equivalent of shouting (albeit without words) – shouting is basically loud speaking, although it is often emotional as well.

Loudness is measured in decibels.

There is no exact English equivalent of كوفت كردن (although there is a good Turkish equivalent) – the nearest would be ‘to stuff oneself (with food)’ imho.


----------



## searcher123

> ‘with a loud sound’,


Thank you so much to the correction. Now after your mention I remembered a very better equivalent for هلپ هلپ: "so noisy" that mean با سر و صداي زياد. Surely my first equivalent was not so good at all. Sorry!



> There is no exact English equivalent of كوفت كردن (although there is a  good Turkish equivalent) – the nearest would be ‘to stuff oneself (with  food)’ imho.



Thanks to this too. Is "to stuff oneself (with  food)" an aggressive phrase too? For me that mean خود را با ﴿خوراكي﴾ خفه كردن that mean پرخوري كردن. If I'm right, it is completely different of كوفت كردن. 

The meaning of كوفت كردن simply is "eating", only in an aggressive way! (so aggressive that its level almost is equal with an insult). I mean something such as "go" (برو) and "get away!" (گمشو). The meaning of both are the same, but "get away!" is aggressive.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you too; you are most welcome.

You are basically right about the translation of خود را با ﴿خوراكي﴾ خفه كردن; however, the word "to stuff" is an extremely rude and highly aggressive word. "Get stuffed", for example, is an extremely rude way of showing one's dislike for something someone else has said or done. The only words which are nastier than "Get stuffed" are swearwords.


----------



## searcher123

Thank you so much. Truly excellent and very informative. I was not aware about it to now. In Persian, خود را با ﴿خوراكي﴾ خفه كردن is not so aggressive; It is more humorously, specially if someone use it for himself (albeit it is evident that using it for others is admissible just for near and chummy friends). For example:

ديشب خونه‌ي يكي از دوستان دعوت داشتم، خودمو حسابي ﴿با غذا﴾ خفه كردم. اينقدر خوردم كه ديگه داشت از دماغم مي‌زد بيرون
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
همگي مهمون من. پول شام امشب را من مي‌دم. ولي به يه شرط! حالا كه غذا مفته، خودتونو ﴿باهاش﴾ خفه نكنيدا!ا


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much in turn.

Re خود را با ﴿خوراكي﴾ خفه كردن, I think we could use "to gobble up": The lad gobbled up his food.


----------



## eskandar

For Morteza's sake I'll add that "to stuff" is rude in UK English, but not in US English. Over here, we don't use "get stuffed" as an insult, and so it's perfectly normal (and not crude) to say something like "I stuffed myself with food last night" (دیشب خودمو با غذا خفه کردم).

Simon, out of curiosity, what is the Turkish equivalent for کوفت کردن ? (kendini) doldurmak?


----------



## searcher123

Thank you so much dear *eskandar* for this valuable information.


----------



## seitt

Indeed, thank you, Eskandar - I also learned something I didn't know. 
کوفت کردن = zıkkımlanmak, made up of zıkkım plus la (a bit like English -ize in Hellenize) plus n (reflexive here) plus mak (infinitive ending).
Perhaps zıkkım is familiar to you; it is a corruption of zakkum, 'poisonous tree in Hell; oleander'. (Oleander being extremely poisonous.)


----------



## eskandar

Ne enteresan. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## searcher123

eskandar said:


> Ne enteresan.



ايني كه گفتين يعني چه؟! تركيه؟


----------



## eskandar

بله ترکیه، یعنی «چه جالب». البته «انترسان» وامواژه است که از فرانسوی میاد.


----------



## searcher123

خيلي خيلي ممنون از پاسختون. راستش اوّلش كه ديدمش فكر كردم نوشتيد "نمي‌ترسم" :d


----------



## eskandar

!عجب! مگه از چی بترسم؟    خواهش می‌کنم، به قول معروف وظیفه‌ام بود​


----------



## searcher123

اختيار داريد. لطف كرديد


----------

